# Versus Necron Monoliths



## Galahad

*Versus: Week Four​*
They're huge, practically unkillable, armed with tons of lethal weaponry and make it even harder to keep those damned metal skeletons off the board.

How would you fare...Versus The Necron Monolith?


----------



## Tau Chaotix

rail guunz!!!!!!!!

-Olek


----------



## Taomax1

I would agree with olek but it doesn't necessarily have to be rail guns it could be any guns so basically I would probably just try to out gun it from all sides.


----------



## Truthiness08

I play and have played against necrons and what will kill a monolith is a couple of either havoc or devastator squads armed with lascannons, or a bunch of small regular squads and one guy has a lascannon/missile launcher.


----------



## d'hargetezan

Ignore the thing, go streight for the warriors. Phase out goodbuy! if I have no choice pound the thing into submission with big gunz!


----------



## Tau Chaotix

the best weopans to kill it are obviusly rail guns, but there is still multi meltas and such like.

-Olek.


----------



## chrisman 007

a couple of words: Melta guns, railgun, deep striking, luck. Or, if your feeling reckless, fire a battle cannon at it, pray, and get very lucky. I have killed a monolith with a battle cannon :so_happy:


----------



## asianavatar

Strength 9 or 10 guns work. Stuff like meltas tend to be a waste just because you don't get the extra d6. I have used an exorcist a few times on monoliths but that is usually a case where there was nothing else to shoot at. Most strength 8 weapons are better used on other necrons.


----------



## Absolute035

As Eldar, I've got the fire prism combined shot 10-1 twinlinked bs4
Also there's swooping hawks who never hit on worse than 4+ with haywire grenades


----------



## Silb

with marines, a devastator squad with at least a couple lascannons and maybe a missile launcher or two (just so they're not useless after the monolith is taken down) would be pretty effective. A predator with a twin-linked lascannon and 2 normal lascannons would be great against them too. The simplest strategy is to ignore them and concentrate all your fire on the necron warriors, although if your enemy has tons and tons of warriors out of line of sight or in cover this strategy would be ineffective.


----------



## GhostBear

How would Tyranids take out the Monolith?

Also, how many close combat units can consistently stand up to a Monolith?

Are special rule grenades the only way to get through the Monolith's armor? Haywire and EMP grenades being an example. Or are Melta Bombs a reliable choice?

Do Tankbustas work against it?


----------



## Syko515

honestly i feel bad for those of you who have yet to read the necron codex. my friends i must inform you that like the eldar avatar, melta's of any kind are extremely ineffective. no melta guns, no melta bombs...no melta's of any kind... i have yet to ever take a monolith down, but i have yet to fail to phase it out before turn 4.


----------



## Culler

I keep seeing people saying that meltaguns would help. This is wrong, as meltaguns are terrible against the monolith since nothing gets extra dice against it. 1 in 6 meltagun hits get you a glance. Eww. Slag some warriors instead.

There is an easy decision tree to take down a monolith:

Ask yourself: do you have str 10 weapons? 
If yes: shoot the monolith. Enjoy cake.
If no: Ignore it and focus on the nonvehicle models, preferably instakilling them or spreading fire around so that he can't get 2 chances to repair downed necrons.

The one caveat is that if you've got lots of str 9 weapons then go ahead and shoot the monolith if you have no better targets than warriors if you think it's tactically worthwhile. However, it takes a lot of lascannon fire to bring the beast down (on average 6 hits will net you 1 glance and 1 pen) so you're looking at 10 or 11 lascannon hits on average to destroy it. Immobilizing it helps though.

race specific solutions:
Tau: railguns lol

Tyranids: carnifexes with venom cannons (glance it enough and you have a decent shot of immobilizing/destroying it and venom cannons aren't very effective against necron troops anyhow)

SM/IG: Focused lascannon fire is workable, str 10 ordnance is also an option, though since its range is usually 24" it has a good chance of dying or otherwise being disabled due to necron gauss weaponry.

CSM: See SM/IG, and also this is why having bolt of change is nice.

Eldar/Dark Eldar: Ignore the monolith, focus on the troops and forcing a phase out. Your lances which are the staple of your anti-tank fire do almost nothing to a monolith. Swooping hawks can do the job if you took them, but they're going to be on the receiving end of a crapload of fire and aren't really tough enough to take it. Wraithguard can also do the job, but must get closer than the monolith is going to allow generally and they face the prospect of high casualties in return from the monolith. Driving a wave serpent into the heart of a necron formation will most likely result in a dead wave serpent and entangled wraithguard with a fairly high casualty rate.

Inquisition: Ignore the monolith. You're not really equipped to handle it. You are generally equipped to take out warriors fairly well though. NFW that are power weapons slice through them like butter.

Orks: Orks have a few options, none of which are great or reliable. Zzap guns are not a good option once you do the math. They've got a 3.7% chance to get a glance or a pen if you hit, while kannons have a 17% chance to glance. Not great for either, so they're both better used on troops. If you've got a warphead you can reroll til you get Zzap for your power, but that leaves you with a 33% chance of even getting Zzap on a given turn and half of your Zzaps actually do something to the monolith. If it comes up, by all means use it. The most reliable option (which isn't very reliable actually in the grand scheme) is to charge it with power klaws, especially a warboss. You need 6s to hit but a warboss will get a hit on average at str 10 while nobs will be hitting at str 9. It's better to charge troops with those klaws, but if it happens to be the only thing in range to charge, go for it.


----------



## Alexander_67

Yay for the deep striking death tank.

The real problem in the no 2d6 Ap and the no lance weapon or tank hunter rule allowed. 

Stuff that can glance 
Power fists/chainfists - If you can do this you are too close to the monolith
Lance weapons- 6's to glance 
Krak Missile- 6's to glance
Battle Cannon- 6's to glance

Stuff that can glance/penetrate on a 5 or 6
Assorted Melta's- 6's always penetrate with ap 1. 
Prism cannon- Hmm so the eldar have been around for billions of years and have the most advanced laser technology in the universe but its not ap 1 and is only strength 9 while it took the tau about 5 minutes to whip up a stronger anti-tank weapon. *Cough* rule inconsistency *Cough*
Ork Klaws- charge a monolith with orks... might work. 
Exorcist Launcher- Against the monolith its basically a rapid fire melta with 48" range
Vindicator- glances on 4 but beware of the Gauss bogeyman because he is real. 
Earthshaker- Never know it might happen.
Lascannon- Comes with a guarantee to probably miss.
Grenades- For the troops who love to die in a withering hail of fire

Stuff that just mushes vehicles and is broken. 
Tau Solid Shot Railgun- The 140/70 point wonder of vehicular destruction. Oh i'm sorry Mr 235 pt monolith my poorly balanced skimmer/battlesuit is going to eat your face now.

Did i miss anything?

My advice is just to ignore it unless one of three possibilities arise
A) It deepstrikes in your lines
B) You're playing apocalypse and it is one of many monoliths creating a nightshroud/nodal grid spelling certain doom upon you as it draws ever closer.
C) You are a tau player and can afford to waste shots on it.


----------



## DarKKKKK

could be a slight problem for ppl who want to just ignore the monolith to just cause a phase out

in the 5th edition, the phase out rule maybe gone
in exchange for getting rid of the "We'll be back" rule and replace it with "Feel No Pain"

so we may still try to ignore the monolith, but we wont be able to as much eventually as we can now if all this is true


----------



## Frostbite

Guess we know who hates Tau...To you sir, I say :fuck: you.

In the local Metagame, our Necron player loves to deepstrike two or even three Monoliths into my backfield as soon as he can. While it is true that I've occasionally been lucky (Two monoliths in one turn from a Bside team), the majority of the time they slaughter my gunline. The best advice (Echoing several others), and the one that has given me the best results, is to focus on the Warriors and other WBB units, throwing Railgun or Melta fire at the Monolith if it is the only thing they can see or if I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## Culler

Alexander_67 said:


> The real problem in the no 2d6 Ap and the no lance weapon or tank hunter rule allowed.


Actually, tank hunters works fine. This can allow SM devastators or dreads to actually be effective against it. Only lance weapons and things that get extra dice don't work.


----------



## Silb

Alexander_67 said:


> Prism cannon- Hmm so the eldar have been around for billions of years and have the most advanced laser technology in the universe but its not ap 1 and is only strength 9 while it took the tau about 5 minutes to whip up a stronger anti-tank weapon. *Cough* rule inconsistency *Cough*


you forget, the prism cannon has the ability to combine its shot with another prism cannon shot to make it twin-linked with strength 10 and AP 1, although this means only one of the cannons can fired it would probably be worth it if a monolith's teleporting right into your troops(if you have a third prism cannon it becomes strength 11 AP 1)

EDIT: oops, I'm wrong, you can only add a 3rd prism cannon if it's dispersed


----------



## dreamslayer

Silb said:


> if you have a third prism cannon it becomes strength 11 AP 1)


Unfortunately strength 10 is the maximum str. stat. You can't get str 11 from combining 3 prism.


----------



## Galahad

Culler, as I recall the Necron FAQ says no to Tank-Hunters, sadly.


----------



## Absolute035

Syko515 said:


> honestly i feel bad for those of you who have yet to read the necron codex. my friends i must inform you that like the eldar avatar, melta's of any kind are extremely ineffective. no melta guns, no melta bombs...no melta's of any kind... i have yet to ever take a monolith down, but i have yet to fail to phase it out before turn 4.


Unless there's an FAQ saying otherwise, meltabombs ARE effective, because they're not rolling "an extra dice" they roll 8+2d6 always -- that's their profile.


----------



## azalin_r3x

one game i have played against 2 monoliths, my 2 wraithlords did the job, one immobilised the one of them from range, and the other was destroyed by the other wraithlord in assault


----------



## Culler

Galahad said:


> Culler, as I recall the Necron FAQ says no to Tank-Hunters, sadly.


You're right, it also specifies some other things such as being able to snipe and kill squad leaders and whatnot with the particle whip and it insinuates that powerfists also don't work though it never comes right out and says it. It just says that adding extra dice and doubling scores are much the same thing.

Even the errata is poorly worded


----------



## Tau Chaotix

So to sum it up, the only thing that is really reliable againt it is a railgun, and the stuff that carries that is less than half to cost of a monolith.


(yay 100th post! :victory

-Olek.


----------



## Absolute035

well they say you need a 10-1 weapon for shooting it, or some clever plan to hit it melee with MC, melta bombs, special attack.


----------



## Galahad

Culler said:


> You're right, it also specifies some other things such as being able to snipe and kill squad leaders and whatnot with the particle whip and it insinuates that powerfists also don't work though it never comes right out and says it. It just says that adding extra dice and doubling scores are much the same thing.
> 
> Even the errata is poorly worded


I would say a powerfist still works, since it's not doubled *against armor* it's always doubled. Tank hunters is a specific bonus against armor, same with melta and other things. I think the doubling was in reference to the way Tankbusta bombs used to work


----------



## hearthlord

With my orks I ignore it. It takes a long time for a monolith to kill 240 pts. of orks. Kill all the other stuff and hopefully they phase out before your orks all die.

With my Squats, (SMs) I have enough las cannons to have a chance to kill it.
My vindicator usually dies before doing any good against a monolith and is better used against necrons.

If it is the only target, why not take a shot. But I don't worry about it. 

A monolith just means that there is 240 pts fewer of warriors to kill.:victory:


----------



## GhostBear

Would the Tyranids Warp Blast be a good choice against the Monolith?

What should the Eldar use against the Monolith?


----------



## Absolute035

GhostBear said:


> Would the Tyranids Warp Blast be a good choice against the Monolith?
> 
> What should the Eldar use against the Monolith?


Warp blast is their best choice for shooting the monolith, as venom cannons can only glance

Eldar use 2x fireprism, Wraithguard, Swooping hawks
Or try to hit it with Wraithlords, melta bombs.

Personally I have two fireprisms, it's a 44% chance of getting a penetrating hit


----------



## GhostBear

Would Wraithguard be a viable option for dealing with a monolith?


----------



## Andros

I played Necs once, and he had 3 on the bloody things <.<; However, with my guys scattered around in open places, and the rest being terrain, I was lucky, and all three were destroyed on the same turn :shok: He cried.


----------



## Casmiricus

I play IG, so I just spend one turn firing everything at it at extreme range. In a 2000 point list, I have a 70-odd percent chance of killing it on the first turn.


----------



## Galahad

the problem with wraithguard, Ghostbear, is they're slow and short-ranged...if you can get them in without getting shot down or shredded first they can do some damage, but a canny player won;t get them in close enough.


----------



## GhostBear

Yeah, I was thinking on the slow movement and the short range and was pondering the possibility of a mobile hit squad. 5 Wraithguard a Warlock and maybe an attached Independent character in a Wave Serpent. Bring the Wave Serpent in close to the Monolith and unload, since the Wraithcannon is an Assault weapon you just blast away. 5 Shots from Wraithcannon plus a Singing Spear on the Warlock could be a threat to a Monolith right?


----------



## Morgal

Heavy weapons squad for IG, what else are 3 las cannons going to shoot at? and really it does not diminish your anti necron shooting since you normally have las cannons.

how ever i would not shoot much else at it, also some times the las cannons may be best saved for last as other targets may still be there.


----------



## Absolute035

GhostBear said:


> Yeah, I was thinking on the slow movement and the short range and was pondering the possibility of a mobile hit squad. 5 Wraithguard a Warlock and maybe an attached Independent character in a Wave Serpent. Bring the Wave Serpent in close to the Monolith and unload, since the Wraithcannon is an Assault weapon you just blast away. 5 Shots from Wraithcannon plus a Singing Spear on the Warlock could be a threat to a Monolith right?


yes it could very well work, or very well fail. It's a bit of a gamble, but a viable option nontheless.


----------



## Lucus009

*Taking down a Monolith*

Usually I either wait for the phasing out or just ignore it. I was wondering If you should waste shots from Fire prisms on it (combined). You would need a 4 then a 6 to do anything though.


----------



## Silb

Isn't this what the Versus Necron Monoliths thread is for?


----------



## FarseerNo3

wouldnt it be better to do a large blast combined prisms ? kill lots of necrons

3 fire prism's = a strength 7 ap2 large blast that is classed as twinlinked

that can kill a few necrons


----------



## Absolute035

FarseerNo3 said:


> wouldnt it be better to do a large blast combined prisms ? kill lots of necrons
> 
> 3 fire prism's = a strength 7 ap2 large blast that is classed as twinlinked
> 
> that can kill a few necrons


3 prisms with normal upgrades is 540 points for 1 shot, and 50% of them will still get back up.

That is a terrible waste of points, a terrible way to kill Necrons. Good against terminators though.

The way to kill Necrons is in close combat with power weapons. Almost everything strikes first against them and denies them WBB with a power weapon. Also Necrons blow at close combat. Terminators with lightning claws will make a fat squad of Necrons cry. 


Anyway, here is the thread we should be posting in:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=7094


----------



## sneakNINJA

Absolute035 said:


> 3 prisms with normal upgrades is 540 points for 1 shot, and 50% of them will still get back up.
> 
> That is a terrible waste of points, a terrible way to kill Necrons. Good against terminators though.
> 
> The way to kill Necrons is in close combat with power weapons. Almost everything strikes first against them and denies them WBB with a power weapon. Also Necrons blow at close combat. Terminators with lightning claws will make a fat squad of Necrons cry.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is the thread we should be posting in:
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=7094


True. Necron warriors are space marines with I2 that cost 18pts a model cost. The bigger problem guys are usually wraiths, destroyers, or possibly immortals (in terms of troops). Depending on how good your armor save is, wraiths can be a problem (S6 I6, high WS) in CC, but they're T4 if you can tag them with bullets. Destroyers at 50 pts a model with S6 AP4 Hvy3 Guns are also a big deal. Power weapons and power fists are huge against any model that is not a C'Tan. Necron Lords only get four attacks on the charge, at WS 4. Although their scythes ignore saves, they have to hit with their attacks. 

Killing monoliths should be the focus of (only) your stronger shooting weapons (I usually play marines or bugs, so las cannons, rocket launchers, demolisher pie plates, and venom cannons/barbed stranglers are what I usually use). If it's a better idea at the time to kill destroyers/wraiths (their squad can't get back up if they all die), do that instead on turn 1 or 2. Obviously the pie plates are going to lean more toward necron-slaying, but in the event of a need to kill a monolith to prevent zooping their guys out of CC, a demolisher cannon should do the trick. Monoliths are basically 6" x 6," so it shouldn't be that hard to stick one with an ordnance weapon.


----------



## FarseerNo3

this is why my SW terminators will get lightening claws and led by ragnar

which =

hitting on 3s always

2 attacks normally + 2 on charge + 2 for lightening claws = 6 attacks with master crafted = rerolls

with a 4-9 models all with lightening claws = bye bye


----------



## Absolute035

two lightning claws is +1 attack and charging is +1 attack although idk about SW terminators, i thought only blood claws got +2A on charge. 

But anyway, yea lightning claws are mean against necrons.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Absolute035 said:


> two lightning claws is +1 attack and charging is +1 attack although idk about SW terminators, i thought only blood claws got +2A on charge.


Ragnar Blackmane, a special character, makes any squad he leads have that +2A/Charge rule, just like Blood Claws.


----------



## FarseerNo3

lightening claws are used in pairs as only a 2nd lightening claw and provide a additional close combat weapon attack,

so does that mean i get 2 ccw attacks or

if i have a lightening claw and a bolt pistol i don't get the ccw additional attack?



The Son of Horus said:


> Ragnar Blackmane, a special character, makes any squad he leads have that +2A/Charge rule, just like Blood Claws.



which i why i would use him liek this


----------



## moc065

OK, I think we are actually talking about Eldar taking down a Monolith.

Here is the stuff I use to do it (on a regular basis).

Swooping Hawks with intercept. Their speed gets them in (Move-Fleet-Assault), they hit on 4's and the Haywire Grenade is gross regardless of all the Mono special rules. Take 6-8 and Mono's are in trouble, after that simply avoid combat with your ranged shooting or Skyleap to drop pie-plates with relative impunity.

Wraithguard In a Serpent, Do a Drive-By shooting on the Mono and watch it get Wraith-Cannoned into the Warp (special rules and all). the Serpent is suseptable to loads of return fire, so you have to use terrain and a bit of skill; but this one works very well also.

Mass high Strength Shooting And this is not 4-5 shots, I am talking 10+ Strength 8+ weapons a turn. Fire Dragons in Transports doing Drive-by shooting, Singing Spears on mass, Pulse Lasers, Eldar Missile Launchers (6-9 Warwalkers can carry a few of these), and/or Prism-cannons. When it comes to the Mono (or multiples there of) you either go for with all guns blazing, or simply ignore it and go for the Phase.

I know that there are few things I left out (Like Scorpions and their haywire grenades; but their speed is often too slow to get them in effectively unless your seriously good with them).

I hope that helps.


----------



## GhostBear

moc065 said:


> I know that there are few things I left out (Like Scorpions and their haywire grenades; but their speed is often too slow to get them in effectively unless your seriously good with them).
> 
> I hope that helps.


I know Striking Scorpions have Plasma Grenades. Other then Swooping Hawks and Autarchs, who else has Haywire Grenades?


----------



## uberschveinen

PROTIP: TO DEFEAT THE MONOLITH, SHOOT AT IT UNTIL IT DIES.

Charging it is suicidal, it will always be guarded, and even if it isn't, it can teleport squads in for the job as needed. Watch in fury as your expensive squad enters a fight with 3 Wraiths that will go on for the rest of the game inconclusively, effectively removing them from the game for a mere 123 points. Or it may simply drop a Particle Whip on your head, blow up half the squad, and then the Wraiths show up.


----------



## Galahad

Silb said:


> Isn't this what the Versus Necron Monoliths thread is for?


This is exactly what Versus Necron Monoliths is for.

<inserts threads into the Merge-O-Matic> There. Remember, folks, before you start a new thread, you should really look and see if there's a current thread on the subject (current usually means first or second page). Lucas, if you think I was wrong to merge these, send me a PM and we'll figure it out.

Aaaanyhow...if you're playing Eldar and you happen to have a couple of prisms then by all means, shoot the 'Lith to hell. As established, the dispersed shot isn't going to be super-effective against Warriors, so you may as well be pointing those big guns at the monolith.

Moc also has some good suggestions.

What I'd like to hear is how Orks would deal with them. Mass amounts of rockets? A couple blasts form the Shokk Attack Gun?


----------



## uberschveinen

If you have Orks, you're going to have to dedicate your entire offensive firepower into it for several turns to take it down. If you purchase a vehicle or squad at high points just to kill it you are wasting points and falling into their trap. So many times I have watched as my enemies wasted 500 points of firepower to kill a 250 point Monolith.

No, with Orks you're much better off forcing a phase out. Get into combat and then RIP AND TEAR until they evaporate.


----------



## FarseerNo3

the phase out seems easier mech eldar is so agile to let necrons kill them


----------



## Steel Rain

Morgal said:


> Heavy weapons squad for IG, what else are 3 las cannons going to shoot at? and really it does not diminish your anti necron shooting since you normally have las cannons.
> 
> how ever i would not shoot much else at it, also some times the las cannons may be best saved for last as other targets may still be there.


This is correct. Morgal speaks the truth. IG and Tau probably have the best chance to take the Monolith out in 1st or 2nd turn. I have actually taken a monolith out with a basilisk. Pure luck, of course. It did happen! Other things that can take out a monolith: out of the IA book, Destroyer Tank Hunters could wipe it out from 72" away and be back at the base in time for afternoon tea. Vanquishers have a chance too.



uberschveinen said:


> If you have Orks, you're going to have to dedicate your entire offensive firepower into it for several turns to take it down. If you purchase a vehicle or squad at high points just to kill it you are wasting points and falling into their trap. So many times I have watched as my enemies wasted 500 points of firepower to kill a 250 point Monolith.
> 
> No, with Orks you're much better off forcing a phase out. Get into combat and then RIP AND TEAR until they evaporate.


+2. It's called "Know thine limits." Orks don't shoot very well. Orks fight really well. Charge in wif da Speed Freaks and force a phase out.

Merged posts. Please remember the multi-quote function and don't double-post.
-G


----------



## Culler

Galahad said:


> What I'd like to hear is how Orks would deal with them. Mass amounts of rockets? A couple blasts form the Shokk Attack Gun?


Like I've said, if power klaws work against it and there are no necrons within range, it's ok to charge, but for the most part the orks are better off tearing the necron models to pieces with their power klaws. Similarly, it would be much better to fire the shokk attack gun at necron infantry since it has AP2.

2 Fire Prisms are actually really good at killing necrons with a dispersed shot. Link the beams and it's str 6 ap 3 I believe with a twin linked shot that hits on a 3+. If you've got a good shot lined up against some warriors, it's probably better to go for them.


----------



## FarseerNo3

Culler said:


> Like I've said, if power klaws work against it and there are no necrons within range, it's ok to charge, but for the most part the orks are better off tearing the necron models to pieces with their power klaws. Similarly, it would be much better to fire the shokk attack gun at necron infantry since it has AP2.
> 
> 2 Fire Prisms are actually really good at killing necrons with a dispersed shot. Link the beams and it's str 6 ap 3 I believe with a twin linked shot that hits on a 3+. If you've got a good shot lined up against some warriors, it's probably better to go for them.


that was my point, yeah 50% get back up...and?

same turn assault them, with warriors that have hit and run 

if they still have teleport


----------



## Nightbringer416

Sooo...after reading all this i fell the hate flowing form my monitor LOL:laugh:. Everyone and their moms want to kill a monolith. I know, I know its the purpose of the the thread. Things that are true:
-anything that rolls 2d6 only gets 1d6
-armor value cant be lowered (lances)
-hunter missiles don't work.
Things that work on my experience as a necron player:
-anything with S9 and up
-any kind of fast flank attack, like eldar drive bys as mentioned before.
Things I dont agree with:
- If the necron player is fairly good you'll have tough time phasing them out. 
- The monolith is a very good source of victory points to ignore, also a very deadly thing to ignore.
At most situations what happens in my games would be DS the mono on turn 2, bringing the 20 man warrior squad up on some ones face for 40 rapid fire shots. and then shower them with my 12" rain of DOOOM!!!:victory:

in any case for a what its worth most of the time it gets shot down by lascannon fire either the turn it comes in or the next. just my 2 cents and quarter


----------



## FarseerNo3

i still believe a mechanized eldar can beat any necron build


----------



## pyroanarchist

A las-ed out Predator can do the trick, but I find phasing them out to be much easier. One game my las Pred took it down first turn, the next game it fired the twin-linked and both side sponsons at the thing every turn and never brought it down. I usually bring in a tough squad (terminators, Plague Marines, anything with a good save) and get them close to the monolith to make sure it can't shoot the big gun and has to focus fire on the closer things just so its not as much of a threat. I focus on warriors and cause a phase out though.

Big tip - Never focus too much fire on the Monolith unless it is vital to the objective to take it out. I have seen a few games where the opponent focused everything they had at the Monolith for a couple turns and didn't worry about the troops enough. You may lose 2 turns of killing other Necrons just to waste a tank, in the mean time the other Necrons have moved in and are in position to waste your army.


----------



## uberschveinen

If you can hit it with more than one S10 weapon then you cna kill it easily. If you only have S9 then it will take several turns of dedicated shooting and you might not get it at all. If your best is S8 don't bother.


----------



## heliosmj12

use a drop pod to deep strike a close combat dreadnought right behind it and destroy it that way, did it with my furioso


----------



## uberschveinen

Only because you opponent was clearly very bad. A sensible player would have Monoported in Destroyers or a full squad of Warriors and blown the Dreadnought to hell. Remember, the Monolith is a skimmer, so unless you immobilise it you can only hit it on sixes in CQC.


----------



## Warsmith Faustus

I believe that the wraithcannons do actually work against the monolith, though getting close enough is another story.


----------



## Vaz

Concentrated FirePower and lots of it, or Hitting heavy in close combat. 2 Dreadnoughts, Lascannons, Dread CCW's, and a Terminator Assault Squad with T Hammers and Furious Charge. Destroyed in one round of combat.


----------



## Moschaboy

had a game against some imperial fists a while ago... he hammered at my deepstruck monolith with 2 terminator squads of maybe 8 termies each for 4 rounds and only immonilised it. while he was dooing that, my warriors, wraiths and destroyers annihilated his force for a massacre. so i'd say...

no-no's:
- str 8 weapons especially ap 2 or worse
- close combat (unless it's immobile)
- getting close with weak save units
- melta bombs (1 attack, hits on 6, pene on 6, destroyed on 4+, thats 72 atttacks till it's down

do-do's
- special grenades like haywire ones (mind weak save units, if you fail you get flux arced or teleported to death)
- str 10 shooting (works really well
- str 9 shooting works quite well, but if you're not lucky you can waste way too many of them to bring it down


----------



## SFU NIMROD

well against my usual combat stlye marines army i pray that i never face one.. my assualt marines would need a lot of meltabombs...

or lascannons lascannons and wait.. more lascannons


----------



## Fatman

*oh yeah*



d'hargetezan said:


> Ignore the thing, go streight for the warriors. Phase out goodbuy! if I have no choice pound the thing into submission with big gunz!


You have hit the nail on the head. Its funny because I sit at my local store and play with 6 other people, and they talk all this crap about WBB and the monolith saying that its unfair.

If they stopped for a sec and thought about it, they would do just that. Oh well i guess for now, untill one of these morons catches on, I will rule!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO NECRONS!!!!!!!:victory:


----------



## f74

I agree with Fatman above, I'm a long standing Necron Player and i'm more worried about losing troops than a lith!

Melta weapons aside, this is to all those peeps moaning about how hard it is to kill a lith with lascannons and missile launchers, do you moan when you come up against Land raiders? If you don't take melta weapons a land raider is just as hard to kill!

Bet your glad you don't have to fight this YET!























or this!


----------



## Mad King George

phhft i seriously doubt they have armor 14 flyers  and anyway with some aaa weaponry or flyers of your own they should be no problem


----------



## moc065

Those are some seriously nasty figures..... wickedly done.... Now I have some more great ideas for future scratchbuilds.

Thanks.


----------



## nathanthesavage

ok i would think a cc flyrant with scthing talons could tear a monolith up.. You are bound to roll a six with that many attacks... Plus since the bio acid spore mines weapon damage count as a special rule and not a bonus i would think that the biovores would have a decent chance as well ... I could be wrong though im still new to the rules..


----------



## Moschaboy

yeah only problem is, the flyrant can't scratch the armor of the 'lith with it's maximum strength of 6... monstrous creatures don't get 2d6

afaik, the latest faq states that against a monolith every weapon gets it's strength+1d6 end of the day, no exceptions...


----------



## Deceiver

for some reason my lith gets destroyed on turn 1 or 2 quite often. opps w/str 8 wpns always seems to roll a 6 to glance and a 6 to destroy it alot.

I tend to use mine to teleport units thru most of the time anyway.


----------



## Desolatemm

Warsmith Faustus said:


> I believe that the wraithcannons do actually work against the monolith, though getting close enough is another story.


Hmmmm.......monolith........ load 5 wraithlord in a waveserpent, BS4 and always glance on a 3-4 and pen on a 5-6, that should do the job. They are also a little more survivable with 3+ save and a warlock with enhance for some CC aid. Oh wait....I spent all my points on Eldrad ... Seriously, wraithguard can down a Lith fairly quick if they ride in a waveserpent, but its just so gosh darn expensive...


----------



## Alexander_67

Deceiver said:


> for some reason my lith gets destroyed on turn 1 or 2 quite often. opps w/str 8 wpns always seems to roll a 6 to glance and a 6 to destroy it alot.


I never get the 6 i need on meltas/missiles but then again my luck is naff. On my exocists last thursday however i rolled for 3 missiles and got 3 6's to penetrate one of my mates monoliths.


----------



## Andros

Don't often play Necs if i can help it, but I do remember my friend doing overkill on one Monolith......... three full Broadside teams......... so nine S:10 AP:1 shots...... bye bye Monolith...... then the Necron warriors just steam rolled over the Tau Fire Warriors and everything else, three Broadsides were left cos that bloody Lord got into them.


----------



## Apoctis

Well this is just bad luck for you nad the fact that you should not depend on your monolith just deep strike it there is no way it can die on the first turn.


----------



## Lucus009

Just get some Hawks to stick a grenade on it and roll a a 5 or 6, with a group of ten there is a really good chance of getting it.


----------



## Kain20k

I'd have to say a carnifex/ monsterous creature..or zoanthrope. Any lascannons and or railguns would also suffice. 
I also agree with d'hargetezan kill the warriors and smaller troops and phase em out, it cant shoot u in cc and warriors arent the greatest in melee so assault em if possible


----------



## lightmonkey

carnie ^^

mine has talons and claws with mega head buting action. Not much that can stop me unless they are shot at.......


----------



## GhostBear

Close combat against a Monolith is iffy in general because it's a skimmer close combat attacks only hit on a 6. Unless you have a special rule or upgrade that can help, like the Swooping Hawks, you're better off shooting the Monolith. Preferably from outside the range of it's guns or with something you know will either kill it or incapacitate it before it gets to shoot back.


----------



## heliosmj12

Andros said:


> three full Broadside teams......... so nine S:10 AP:1 shots......


sorry mate but the xv88 have TL rail guns


----------



## GhostBear

heliosmj12 said:


> sorry mate but the xv88 have TL rail guns


Twin Linked or not wouldn't 3 full broadside teams be nine XV88s? A full team is 3 XV88s if I'm not mistaken.

I had to reread his post twice to get the count in my head right.

9 Twin Linked shots sounds powerful and deadly.


----------



## Mad King George

i use TH bikers


----------



## heliosmj12

GhostBear said:


> I had to reread his post twice to get the count in my head right.
> 
> 9 Twin Linked shots sounds powerful and deadly.


but why would you waste another 2 heavy choices on 2 more xv88 teams anyway i would rather take a hammerhead or a sky ray for the other 2 choices


----------



## Lord Lucius

just imobilise it (so melta guns are still usefull yay!)and park a unit(any vehicle or squad with an armour save better than3+) in front of the door.now that the necrons have lost there 3rd save plough your cc monsters into those terminator wanabies and wait for them to phase out! Eldar,'nids & csm are best at this(I know about csm as my army is taylord for necrons)


----------



## darklove

Lord Lucius said:


> just imobilise it (so melta guns are still usefull yay!)and park a unit(any vehicle or squad with an armour save better than3+) in front of the door.now that the necrons have lost there 3rd save plough your cc monsters into those terminator wanabies and wait for them to phase out! Eldar,'nids & csm are best at this(I know about csm as my army is taylord for necrons)


Necrons can make an emergency dissembark so they don't have to come out the portal - in the same way as any other army getting out of its vehicles.

5th ed. also means that Necron Warriors no longer have to come into play from reserve through the Monolith, but can come on from the table edge (see FAQ).


----------



## The Son of Horus

Ignore the stupid thing and focus on what matters-- killing Warriors. The Monolith is 235 points' worth of units with the Necron rule that aren't on the table, so honestly, it's a lot easier to hit that juicy phase out number with one of those things on the table. Let it float around and take potshots at you. Good for it if it kills something. As long as you take the fight to the Warriors, you're fine. Necrons are both outrageously simple to fight against and outrageously simple to play effectively-- and I welcome the sight of a monolith across the table from me because the thing is a bloody liability for the Necron player.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

I earthshaker the troops out of the way, then focus all my lascannons on the monolith. It only takes one lucky lascannon to kill a monolith, so sooner or later it'll fall. Actually I destroyed one with my space marine master's combi-melta once... rolled a 6 to hit, a 6 for penetration, then (guess what?) another 6 to destroy it. That's luck to the extreme!


----------



## Concrete Hero

GhostBear said:


> How would Tyranids take out the Monolith?
> 
> Also, how many close combat units can consistently stand up to a Monolith?
> 
> Are special rule grenades the only way to get through the Monolith's armor? Haywire and EMP grenades being an example. Or are Melta Bombs a reliable choice?
> 
> Do Tankbustas work against it?


Get the genestealers in there! All those attacks, bound to get plenty of 6s (Glancing Hits woo!)


----------



## darklove

What S are Genestealers?


----------



## Cole Deschain

I've got a somewhat hilarious tactic... Good for following up an Immobilized result.

Park a Rhino in front of the "Gate"

Unless they completely blow it apart? Monolith becomes a very large, very stationary gun platform which you can more or less ignore.


----------



## darklove

Cole Deschain said:


> I've got a somewhat hilarious tactic... Good for following up an Immobilized result.
> 
> Park a Rhino in front of the "Gate"
> 
> Unless they completely blow it apart? Monolith becomes a very large, very stationary gun platform which you can more or less ignore.


5th ed. has some new rules about that - emergency disembark. It basically means you can get out on any side of a Vehicle.

p.s. any news on what S Genestealers are?


----------



## Wraithian

If we're talking about genestealers rending the thing, last I knew, rending has no effect on the 'lith.

And darklove's correct. No more killing stuff by blocking exit hatches, portals, etc.


----------



## beenburned

I managed to take down a monoltith quite easily last time I played as eldar. Sod the hawks and guard, I used a vibrocannon which immobilised it, then charged in with the wraithlord. Auto hitting s10 attacks made short work of the thing.


----------



## Son of mortarion

The Son of Horus said:


> Ignore the stupid thing and focus on what matters-- killing Warriors. The Monolith is 235 points' worth of units with the Necron rule that aren't on the table, so honestly, it's a lot easier to hit that juicy phase out number with one of those things on the table. Let it float around and take potshots at you. Good for it if it kills something. As long as you take the fight to the Warriors, you're fine. Necrons are both outrageously simple to fight against and outrageously simple to play effectively-- and I welcome the sight of a monolith across the table from me because the thing is a bloody liability for the Necron player.


The son of horus has the right idea, use a modified tarpit strategy, but his own army is the pit. If you concentrate on killing warriors, then any destroyers present, you will get rid of the monolith in time. It can't do enough damage on it's own to destroy your army, so relax, take aim, squeeze the trigger and repeat until the necrons phase out.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

ive only played against monoliths in apoc and then the player had three or five, i cant remember but it was more than two for sure. anywho i got rid of one pretty easily by concentrating my anti-armor havoc squads' fire on it and the next was killed by my chaos predators. meanwhile my men brought the fight to the necron warriors in cc so mine was a two pronged attack that i can assure you will work almost every time.

lots of anti-armor firepower on the thing and its gone.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade

get my zerkers and defiler behind it and melee dmg it. it cant shoot behind itself (or it shoots itself) and isnt it true that it takes 2 turns for it to fully turn around? basically i beat it to death from its blindside. O_O


----------



## Apoctis

I would use my destroyers and my monolith. I have never fought one though.


----------



## Morgal

I have a question.
In say a 2 monolith list at 1700 point range I typically have 3 las canons, 3 missle launchers and a few melta's.

my question is should the lass cannons and missle launchers go for troops or the liths?

I can see the validity of both.

If i shoot the las cannons at warriors they stay down and helps me wipe them faster. Same for missile launchers.

Or should i shoot the lith, i mean i should be able to take it down eventually and thats really what the weapons are for.


----------



## PsychoXeno

Alexander Darkblade said:


> it cant shoot behind itself (or it shoots itself) and isnt it true that it takes 2 turns for it to fully turn around? basically i beat it to death from its blindside. O_O


Are you talking about the Monolith? If so all of that is plain wrong.

The only thing that it has as a directional "handicap" is that the portal is in front and you can only exit through the front.


----------



## crabpuff

Pick it up and throw it across the room, stomp on it. :so_happy: Seriously I usually use my vindicater or predater wiht lascannons. Most of the time its luck that takes care of it.


----------



## darklove

Morgal said:


> I have a question.
> In say a 2 monolith list at 1700 point range I typically have 3 las canons, 3 missle launchers and a few melta's.
> 
> my question is should the lass cannons and missle launchers go for troops or the liths?
> 
> I can see the validity of both.
> 
> If i shoot the las cannons at warriors they stay down and helps me wipe them faster. Same for missile launchers.
> 
> Or should i shoot the lith, i mean i should be able to take it down eventually and thats really what the weapons are for.


Warriors are usually near RezOrbs = they will always get their WBB. Use Las Cannons and Rocket Launchers vs the Monolith and Meltas vs Destroyers. Don't bother using Meltas against the Monolith because the best you can hope for is a glancing hit which requires you to roll a 6 to destroy it.

Fighting Necrons is NOT an either/or battle. You MUST find a way to control the Monolith and you MUST destroy the scoring units. If you ignore 1 then the other wil beat you, which ever that is.


----------



## Cole Deschain

darklove said:


> Fighting Necrons is NOT an either/or battle. You MUST find a way to control the Monolith and you MUST destroy the scoring units. If you ignore 1 then the other wil beat you, which ever that is.


Making it Phase Out is the ultimate control.

Certainly, don't ignore it utterly.... but why make it your focus when you can kill it by killing the other things in the army?


----------



## Wraithian

My thoughts...

Make the 'crons phase. That's always been the, "tried and true," ideology of fighting necrons. But, at the same time, do look at the priority targets for your anti-armor units. Such as a lone broadside, just for the sake of example. He can either contribute to bringing the force closer to phase out by cracking a necron, or he can contribute to bringing the force closer to phase out by cracking the 'lith (thereby elimintating re-rolled wbb's).

I think the, "ignore the monolith," statement needs to be modified. "Ignore the monolith if you have very few weapons that can reliably crack it, if it's too far away from your enemy's force to contribute to WBB rolls, if you can force phase out in the next turn with weight of fire, or if weapons with a chance to crack it either cannot see or cannot reach anything else."

A monolith steamrolling my troops isn't something that concerns me. It's the fact that it makes Necrons all that much harder to kill means that it simply cannot be ignored.


----------



## Necronion squirrel

i play necrons and the only thing i have ever known that can kill a monolith is railguns; once in an apocalypse game this guy shot 9 lascannon at my monlith and abousletley nothing happened; even melta guns have trouble. only a railgun can kill a monolith (that lascannon 9 sahot thing wasnt a FLUKE! it has happened to me loads of times, same with melta guns!)


----------



## Ztrain

Necronion squirrel said:


> i play necrons and the only thing i have ever known that can kill a monolith is railguns; once in an apocalypse game this guy shot 9 lascannon at my monlith and abousletley nothing happened; even melta guns have trouble. only a railgun can kill a monolith (that lascannon 9 sahot thing wasnt a FLUKE! it has happened to me loads of times, same with melta guns!)


Once and only once. Was like my 3rd game ever. 1st turn Lascannon. I hadn't even had a chance to do anything yet. one shot one kill my only monolith. I just kinda stood there with mouth hanging open.

Z


----------



## JokerGod

just phase them out. all you need to do. If it becomes a problem with him porting the necrons back all the time just focus fire on one unit to wipe it out so they don't get a WBB roll or throw a few S9-10 shots at the lith.


----------



## Inquisitor_ball

Vindicators. by the bucket load.


----------



## Arcane

I just faced one on Sunday. It came in on turn 4, killed about 5 guys and by the time turn 5 ended I still controlled two of the three objectives. 

Some Monolith


----------



## darklove

JokerGod said:


> just phase them out. all you need to do. If it becomes a problem with him porting the necrons back all the time just focus fire on one unit to wipe it out so they don't get a WBB roll or throw a few S9-10 shots at the lith.


:victory: you make it sound so easy! Good luck m8.


----------



## Creon

My solution:

Eldar: Haywire, Wraithlords. Counter to previous comments: Don't buy the Wraithlord their own transport. Use the Serpent you bought for your Guardians who SHOULD be busy going to ground on objectives.

Tau: Railgunz, Baybee!

Marines: Multimeltas - So you need a 6 to glance. Big deal. AP 1=+1 on the table. 6 destroys, 5 immobilizes, 4 destroys flux arc. 3 chances on that six to get what you need.

Lascannons: But of course! Have many, they're nice for BBQs

CSM: See above. 

Guard: Heavy weapon saturation. Remember, scrub off the weapons, and it's a big thing blocking line of sight. Those str 8 weapons, well, just keep firing, you'll scrub it eventually.

Dark Eldar: Phase 'em out. Or lots of Lance fire, hoping for the scrub result above.

ORKZ: Well, use the PF on the WARBOSS or NOBZ. STR 10/9 on the charge is good enough. So you need 6s. You're an ORK! Rolling lots of dice is your THING! Nob Squad with 5 PFs on the charge - 25 STR 9 attacks. 4 average hits, 1 penetrating. If he tports warriors nearby to zapp you, go ahead! Eat him up too! Warboss on charge: 5 attacks, 1 hits, .5 penetrates.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark

As a very unlucky necron player found out on fri night, terminators in an lrc with thunder hammers and furious charge veteran skill + re rolls to hit, 3-4 strength 10 hits can take out anything in one assualt phase. The next turn they assaulted a very big necron squad an wiped them out, phased out sucked in!!


----------



## heishere909

the great unclean one or blood thirster. it has more wounds that the monolith does guns


----------



## darklove

Dude, again? Please check thread entry dates, this was another dead one.

FYI, the Great Unclean One or Bloodthirster *CAN'T EVEN DENT* a Monolith. They are only S6 and S7, so they will be very sad pandas if they ever face-off against a Monolith.


----------

